# T8 or T5HO for low tech tank



## Suken (Apr 13, 2011)

I'm new to the planted tank world and I'm setting up a 55g low tech with mineralized topsoil capped with pool filter sand and I'm not sure if I should use my "stock" dual T8 80w hood or my Zoomed Aquasun dual T5HO 54Wx2. The T8 fixture has to sit atop the tank where the T5HO one can be suspended, the T5HO also has dual switches so I can run 1 bulb if needed


----------



## Suken (Apr 13, 2011)

correction it's a T12 fixture just figured it out tonight, guess that's why the T8 bulbs flicker


----------

